# Recommended without reservations, but....



## JJayzon1 (Oct 20, 2012)

I've had mine since March and I love it. I never even opened the shop fox fence I decided to get an Incra LS-TS positioner, and as for the miter gauge I already had an Incra Miter 1000HD so I never used the grizzly one. The saw has plenty of power and was dead on square out of the box.


----------



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

I have a G1023RLW. Love it.

The standard fix to the idiotic bubble is to replace it with a thin piece of acrylic with a line scribed on the bottom of it. Minimal parallax.

Get an incra 1000 miter gauge. I wouldn't be with out it.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

If it were mine, I would not hesitate to drill and tap holes in the face of the miter gauge for a cross cutting fence.

As for cursors, I don't use them and have never trusted them. I always use a tape or ruler instead.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

The switch on my delta unisaw is on the left and I love it. I am so accustom to it that when I use the jet at school I always reach to the left when the switch on the right.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for taking time to test your new table saw over several weeks before giving us your feedback. I think it makes for a better review. Glad you like the fence. Seems to be the weak link from most mfgs. at this price point.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Love mine as well. Have yet to have a true complaint. I found setting up the saw a little tedious. I did it alone as well. It got.where.it needs to be and has stayed there, so I'm good.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I would drill and tap holes in the face of the miter gauge for a cross cutting fence. I love my switch on the left, if things get hairy I can turn off saw with my left leg. I looked at these when up a grizzly a while back as well. Still making up my mind though. Thx for info


----------



## michaelinthebasement (Apr 24, 2015)

I agree with you Run and Ken regarding drilling the face of the miter gauge. Once I come up with a secure attachment to the drill press table, it will be done. The hold-downs were a quick solution to let me get some work done on the saw while I figure this one out.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for the update on this saw.


----------

